# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Օզօնի հիմնախնդիրը

## Ozon

*Գլոբալ հիմնախնդիրներից է նաև երկրի օզօնային շերտի քայքայումը:Օզոնը  տարածված է մթնոլորտի 10-45 կմ բարձրության շերտում,բայց նրա հիմնական պարունակությունը գտնվում է ստրատոսֆերայում 22-25կմ  բարձրության վրա:Նորմալ ճնշման պայմաններում նրա ընդհանուր հաստությունը կազմում է ընդամենը 3-4մմ:Օզօնային շերտը պաշտպանում է երկրի մակերեվույթը և ամբողջ կյանքը արևի ուլտրամանուշակագույն ճառագայթներից:Կլանելով այդ ճառագայթները ՝օզոնը մթնոլորտի վերին շերտերում էականորեն ազդում է ջերմաստճանի բաշխման վրա:
Օզոնի մոլեկուլի քայքաայման կատալիզատորներն են ՝ ազոտի օքսիդները ,ջրածինը,քլորըը,բրոմը:Սակայն ամենակտիվ քայքայիչներն են սառնարաններում կիրառվող ֆրիոններն են որոնք օգտագործվում են որպես լուծիչներ:Այս նյութերի արտանետումը մթնոլորտ կազմում է մոտ 1.4 մլն տոննա*:

----------

Jarre (05.05.2009), Surveyr (04.05.2009), Terminator (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ozon

*Մթնոլորտում օզօնի նվազումը հանգեցնում է աչքերի կատարակտի և մաշկի քաղցկեղի հիվանդությունների աճին:Երկրագնդի օզօնային ճեղքը ,որը հիմնականում նկատվում էհարավային բևեռում ՝Անտարկտիդայի մթնոլորտում ,1995թ. կազմել է 10մլն կմ2 որը հավասար է եվրոպայի տարածքին:1998 թ. օզօնի նվազումը Անտարկտիդայի վրա գարնանը հասել է 10մլն կմ2,իսկ աշնանը՝25մլն կմ2:Օզօնային ճեղքի նվազում չի նկատվում:*

----------

Jarre (05.05.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Յուրաքանչյուրս պետք է զգանք այս հարցում մեր պատասխանատվությունը։

Բայց ինչքան զրույցների ժամանակ ասում եմ, որ եթե հնարավոր է, ապա հարկավոր է մեքենայից չօգտվել, դեզադորներ շատ չօգտագործել և այլն, սովորաբար նկատում եմ, որ մարդիկ խփնվածի տեղ են դնում։  Շատերն էլ ասում են. «Այդքան գործարաններ են աշխատում։  Քո այդպես վարվելով ի՞նչը կփոխվի»։  Համաձայն եմ, որ նրանք ճիշտ են, բայց ես ինձ համար որոշել եմ այդպես վարվել։

Նույնը կարող եմ ասել մաքուր ջրի կրիզիսի մասին։  Ամբողջ աշխարհում ամեն տարի մինիմում հարազարավոր մարդիկ են մահանում մաքուր ջուր չունենալու պատճառով։  Եթե յուրաքանչյուրս գիտակցենք թե որքան թանկ բան է ջուրը, և այն թանկ է ոչ այն պատճառով, որ ջրաչափ է դրված, այլ որ կյանքի համար անհրաժեշտություն է, ու եթե յուրաքանչյուր մարդ խնայողաբար օգտագործի ջուրը, դա էլ կարող է ինչ որ ձև ազդել իրավիճակի վրա։

Մի խոսքով ամեն մարդ պիտի իրեն հարցնի. «Ինչպիսի՞ն եմ թողնելու Երկիր մոլորակը գալիք սերնդին»։

----------

Surveyr (06.05.2009), Terminator (07.05.2009), Yeghoyan (27.11.2009), Արամ (27.11.2009), Հայկօ (05.05.2009)

----------


## յոգի

http://fleischverbot.info/petition/

----------

